# To Big Butt Bonnie....



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I love you my lard ass. :heart: 

Mom showed me the pic, you sent. And yes, your butt is as big as mine, my love.

While seeing that picture, I felt as though cupid had shot me with thousands of arrows.
The engine will be in my Nova soon. I will then pick you up.

'Til then. Here's our song: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-D99n9f3vU4

I love you, my future Mrs. Big Butt,

Henry


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Deb, I'm not sure I get the post......a hidden message in there somewhere, but anyone paying hommage to Queen has my vote anyday!!!! Henry is evidently getting pictures from fans, I hope they are not x-rated but then again......you go Henry!!!!!!! :dothewave: :dothewave: Hey Deb, we need pictures to clear this mystery up!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Bonnie we wish you and Henry much happiness! 

Me too, la la la....I are a fat bottom gwirl and I make de world go awound....la la la. ~Sassy  

Sassy, honey you are not fat, you are just right. ~Mommy


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 27 2008, 06:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658600


> Deb, I'm not sure I get the post......a hidden message in there somewhere, but anyone paying hommage to Queen has my vote anyday!!!! Henry is evidently getting pictures from fans, I hope they are not x-rated but then again......you go Henry!!!!!!! :dothewave: :dothewave: Hey Deb, we need pictures to clear this mystery up!!!!![/B]



LOL, I have to agree. Awwwwwwwwwwwww... Henry has a girlfriend!! :tender: 

Henry and FatBottom GF sitting in a tree
K...I...S...S...I..N..G.........


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's Big Butt Bonnie! I sent this to Deb and said that BBH has competition!!

Fat Bottomed Girl is right!!
[attachment=42842:big_butt.jpg]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658834


> Here's Big Butt Bonnie! I sent this to Deb and said that BBH has competition!!
> 
> Fat Bottomed Girl is right!!
> [attachment=42842:big_butt.jpg][/B]



Ahhhhhhhhhh Mommy, I am a pretty girl with lots of curves.........LBB will be proud!!!!! :aktion033: :chili: :chili: :smootch: :smootch: :chili: :chili:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww - that's a CUTE Bonnie-butt ... not a fat Bonnie-butt. 

Besides, I heard that Henry was ...




a great big ****.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658875


> Awww - that's a CUTE Bonnie-butt ... not a fat Bonnie-butt.
> 
> Besides, I heard that Henry was ...
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Why do you think he chose the QUEEN song??? :chili: :chili:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658877


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658875





> Awww - that's a CUTE Bonnie-butt ... not a fat Bonnie-butt.
> 
> Besides, I heard that Henry was ...
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Why do you think he chose the QUEEN song??? :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't get it ....


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658882


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658877





> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658875





> Awww - that's a CUTE Bonnie-butt ... not a fat Bonnie-butt.
> 
> Besides, I heard that Henry was ...
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Why do you think he chose the QUEEN song??? :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't get it ....  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Freddie Mercury?? HELLOOOOO?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658887


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658882





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658877





> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658875





> Awww - that's a CUTE Bonnie-butt ... not a fat Bonnie-butt.
> 
> Besides, I heard that Henry was ...
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Why do you think he chose the QUEEN song??? :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't get it ....  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Freddie Mercury?? HELLOOOOO?   
[/B][/QUOTE]

FREDDIE MERCURY!!??? He had a bigg butt too?! That's not true ... he used to show it off in itty bitty sparkly leather chaps.
I'm so confused. Such a sheltered life I've led.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658890


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658887





> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658882





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658877





> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658875





> Awww - that's a CUTE Bonnie-butt ... not a fat Bonnie-butt.
> 
> Besides, I heard that Henry was ...
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Why do you think he chose the QUEEN song??? :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't get it ....  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Freddie Mercury?? HELLOOOOO?   
[/B][/QUOTE]

FREDDIE MERCURY!!??? He had a bigg butt too?! That's not true ... he used to show it off in itty bitty sparkly leather chaps.
I'm so confused. Such a sheltered life I've led.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, ya got me!! I've been called gullible before, and I'm sure will be again. :goof: :goof:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658893


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658890





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658887





> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658882





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658877





> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658875





> Awww - that's a CUTE Bonnie-butt ... not a fat Bonnie-butt.
> 
> Besides, I heard that Henry was ...
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Why do you think he chose the QUEEN song??? :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't get it ....  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Freddie Mercury?? HELLOOOOO?   
[/B][/QUOTE]

FREDDIE MERCURY!!??? He had a bigg butt too?! That's not true ... he used to show it off in itty bitty sparkly leather chaps.
I'm so confused. Such a sheltered life I've led.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, ya got me!! I've been called gullible before, and I'm sure will be again. :goof: :goof: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:innocent:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658875


> Awww - that's a CUTE Bonnie-butt ... not a fat Bonnie-butt.
> 
> Besides, I heard that Henry was ...
> 
> ...


LMAO ~ Yep, Henry is a huge "confused" ****. 

I love you, Heidi. You crack me up. :HistericalSmiley: 

Love Deb, and The "looking for my panties" Henry.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

butter got back, too, don't forget... but she prefers parker's lambo over henry's nova. go figure. :HistericalSmiley: 

is it E.U. singing "Doin Da Butt" with the line "...(so'n'so) got a big ol' butt..."??? hahaa

edited to add... yup, it is... i just youtubed it and around 2:50 he starts...hahaha i'm pretty certain he claims "bonnie got a big ol' butt... oh yeah!" :HistericalSmiley: 
Doin' Da Butt (from Spike Lee's "School Daze")


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 27 2008, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658904


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658875





> Awww - that's a CUTE Bonnie-butt ... not a fat Bonnie-butt.
> 
> Besides, I heard that Henry was ...
> 
> ...


LMAO ~ Yep, Henry is a huge "confused" ****. 

I love you, Heidi. You crack me up. :HistericalSmiley: 

Love Deb, and The "looking for my panties" Henry.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL ... well I can see how pretty-girl Bonnie could make even the most hardcore **** go mainstream ... and she'd be lucky to have the ample-bootied Henry! It's a match made in ... an SM forum!  Congratulations to both!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658894


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658893





> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658890





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658887





> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658882





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658877





> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658875





> Awww - that's a CUTE Bonnie-butt ... not a fat Bonnie-butt.
> 
> Besides, I heard that Henry was ...
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Why do you think he chose the QUEEN song??? :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't get it ....  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Freddie Mercury?? HELLOOOOO?   
[/B][/QUOTE]

FREDDIE MERCURY!!??? He had a bigg butt too?! That's not true ... he used to show it off in itty bitty sparkly leather chaps.
I'm so confused. Such a sheltered life I've led.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, ya got me!! I've been called gullible before, and I'm sure will be again. :goof: :goof: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:innocent:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Heidi,

I think that this is more to do with age than being gullible!!! We all remember the group Queen but you are a little too young......but we would be glad to trade age with wisdom on this!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Oct 27 2008, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658975


> butter got back, too, don't forget... but she prefers parker's lambo over henry's nova. go figure. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> is it E.U. singing "Doin Da Butt" with the line "...(so'n'so) got a big ol' butt..."??? hahaa
> 
> ...



And all this time I thought the only song that mentioned Bonnie was the innocent "My Bonnie Lies Over The Ocean"! Yup. Bonnie got a big ol' butt!! :dancing banana: :dancing banana: 

But (butt) Henry - don't tell Henry James in AU about this little (big) love affair. He's the jealous type, I think. And as I proved in the picture, there's enough of me to go around.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 27 2008, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659001


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658894





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658893





> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658890





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658887





> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658882





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 27 2008, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658877





> QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658875





> Awww - that's a CUTE Bonnie-butt ... not a fat Bonnie-butt.
> 
> Besides, I heard that Henry was ...
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Why do you think he chose the QUEEN song??? :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't get it ....  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Freddie Mercury?? HELLOOOOO?   
[/B][/QUOTE]

FREDDIE MERCURY!!??? He had a bigg butt too?! That's not true ... he used to show it off in itty bitty sparkly leather chaps.
I'm so confused. Such a sheltered life I've led.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, ya got me!! I've been called gullible before, and I'm sure will be again. :goof: :goof: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:innocent: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Heidi,

I think that this is more to do with age than being gullible!!! We all remember the group Queen but you are a little too young......but we would be glad to trade age with wisdom on this!!!! LOL!!!!

[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Dianne - I was just playing with Linda ... I got it, but was just being silly. Definitely NOT too young to remember the band ... I'm a BIG Queen fan, and miss Mr. Mercury terribly. :rochard:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

if anybody gets a min ...i want to break free by queen ...its just the best ,guys dressed as women,,,,jo


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Hold the phone_...<
>
_


..."I LIKE BIG BUTTS AND I CANNOT LIE...."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scqRC7oVvDk


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 27 2008, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659077


> Hold the phone_...<
> >
> _
> 
> ...




:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: I forgot about that one!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

You guys totally crack me up. Talk about gullible - I was in LOVE with Freddy Mercury and had no idea he was homosexual until after he passed away. He was one good looking guy!!! A friend whom I grew up with and who is gay (so it wasn't like I was that sheltered) couldn't believe how stupid I was - she was like - Queen!!! Get it!?!?!?! I was like no....What???? Even my childhood best friend's mother was openly gay and that was back in the early 70's and I still had no clue about Freddy!!! :brownbag: 

Oh, and Henry, Sophie said to tell you that she's got some junk in her trunk, too!! 

Linda


----------

